# Victoria Poeta Piuma 42 keys



## oleg45120 (29 Ноя 2014)

Доброй ночи, друзья. Спешу поделиться радостным событием. Только что вернулся из аэропорта с новеньким аккордеоном. Встречайте! Впервые в России Victoria Poeta Piuma. Аккордеон действительно очень легкий, и имеет фирменный Викториевский звук, который я очень люблю. Играть завтра буду. Но вес супер. Спасибо Эльке Айренхольц лично и VICTORIA accordions.


----------



## Dmvlad (29 Ноя 2014)

*oleg45120*, 
Поздравляю
Правда первая фотография будто с поминок (прости меня господи)


----------



## vev (29 Ноя 2014)

*oleg45120*, 

Олег,
мои искренние поздравления!


----------



## nidogopp43 (29 Ноя 2014)

Dmvlad (29.11.2014, 09:25) писал:


> *oleg45120*,
> Поздравляю
> Правда первая фотография будто с поминок (прости меня господи)


Поздравляю, Олег! Это большой праздник, и все свободное время с инструментом в обнимку. Здорово! А что с прежним инструментом, какие на него планы?


----------



## oleg45120 (29 Ноя 2014)

nidogopp43 (29.11.2014, 09:59) писал:


> Dmvlad (29.11.2014, 09:25) писал:
> 
> 
> > *oleg45120*,
> ...


 старый инструмент вернул на фабрику.


----------



## oleg45120 (29 Ноя 2014)

Dmvlad (29.11.2014, 09:25) писал:


> *oleg45120*,
> Поздравляю
> Правда первая фотография будто с поминок (прости меня господи)


 первая фотография из отеля в Домодедово


----------



## oleg45120 (29 Ноя 2014)

vev (29.11.2014, 09:57) писал:


> *oleg45120*,
> 
> Олег,
> мои искренние поздравления!


Евгений спасибо


----------



## sedovmika (29 Ноя 2014)

Олег поздравляю! Я тоже сейчас из множества баянов оставил Супиту и Грандину (которая очень нравится, - ноль потертостей, как с конвейра, подстройки почти не потребовала. Человек купил в СССР, и... положил в футляр и берег для потомков. После его смерти бабушка продала баянчик). Звонкий, с хорошей механикой, что еще мне надо? Так и ты наверное нашел то, что надо, поиски и траты уже все в прошлом, и можно полностью сосредоточится на музыке! Поздравляю от всей души!


----------



## nidogopp43 (29 Ноя 2014)

Правда первая фотография будто с поминок (прости меня господи) 
первая фотография из отеля в Домодедово

Олег! Я так понимаю пометка о "поминках", это обрамление фотографии в черную рамку)) Годами сложившийся ритуал. БУДЬ ЗДОРОВ!


----------



## Ahmetnabiev Rafil (29 Ноя 2014)

Поздравляю! Я тут пока на pigini баян коплю


----------



## Старков (29 Ноя 2014)

Олег,поздравляю с новым аккордеоном!

У меня один вопрос закрался.На втором фото видно, на мехе уголки борин неровно лежат,выступают.Неужели на самом деле так или же фото такое? Видел на некоторых инструментах такое,но там и другая цена.
Вопрос чисто из любопытства,никак не затрагивающий достоинство аккордеона и его владельца.


----------



## oleg45120 (29 Ноя 2014)

C мехом все нормально


----------



## oleg45120 (29 Ноя 2014)

Любителям видеообзоров посвящается:


----------



## oleg45120 (29 Ноя 2014)

Ahmetnabiev Rafil (29.11.2014, 15:37) писал:


> Поздравляю! Я тут пока на pigini баян коплю


В связи с ростом курса остается только посочувствовать


----------



## vev (29 Ноя 2014)

oleg45120 (29.11.2014, 21:02) писал:


> Ahmetnabiev Rafil (29.11.2014, 15:37) писал:
> 
> 
> > Поздравляю! Я тут пока на pigini баян коплю
> ...


Олег,

это именно то, что ты хотел или есть что-то "не то"?
А почему такой диапазон странноватый соль-до? Он тоже полностью деревянный?


----------



## Dmvlad (29 Ноя 2014)

очень достойный инструмент, даже на видео это скрыть сложно... Еще раз поздравляю...


----------



## oleg45120 (29 Ноя 2014)

Именно то. Диапазон я такой просил, мне так удобно. Деревянный


----------



## oleg45120 (30 Ноя 2014)

Объясню, почему выбрал именно такой диапазон. Я в основном играю на фаготе, поэтому верхние ноты крайне необходимы. Поэтому инструмент с 41 клавишей мне не подхрдит. В то же время, аккордеон с 47 клавишами довольно громоздкий. Но низкими клавишами я практически не пользуюсь и решил от них отказаться. Поэтому выбрал такой непривычный для аккордеонистов диапазон


----------



## sedovmika (30 Ноя 2014)

Резонно.


----------



## MAN (30 Ноя 2014)

Dmvlad (29.11.2014, 21:45) писал:


> очень достойный инструмент, даже на видео это скрыть сложно...


 Мне так показалось, что Олег не очень-то к этому и стремился (скрыть достоинства своего нового аккордеона, я имею в виду) Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Очень понравился "видеообзор": хорошая музыка, отличный музыкант и превосходный инструмент. Желаю творческих успехов!


----------



## oleg45120 (30 Ноя 2014)

MAN (30.11.2014, 13:37) писал:


> Dmvlad (29.11.2014, 21:45) писал:
> 
> 
> > очень достойный инструмент, даже на видео это скрыть сложно...
> ...


Спасибо


----------

